# Alpacas! Who knows alot about them?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So ive owned alpacas for about 3 years. They are so amazing, the clowns of my farm! I have always just fed them hay and pellets, nothing super special cause they are my boys and are just loving pets.

My question is.....They are getting pissed that they arnt with my goats, they LOVE them so much so since im fixing up my pen this weekend I decided Im going to let them hang with my buck.

Are they allowed to have goat minerals and baking soda? Thats what I let my goats have for free choice. I occasionally give them a grain mix as a treat but the alpacas just get pellets.

I would be great if someone could help me


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Laura - Ed at Enchanted Hill has Alpacas in with his nigerians and mini-manchas. Personally I find him to be very helpful with questions.

Here is their site:
http://www.enchantedhillalpacas.net/


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks, I emailed him. Hopefully I can get an answer by sunday


----------

